# Blackheads



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Used to have quite bad acne, got it sorted with roaccutane though and very rarely get any spots anymore. But right through my course and after it, it never got rid og the little blackheads on my nose.

They arent overly visible but any tips to get rid of them would be appreciated if anything actually works. I wouldnt want anything strong like the alcohol based pads as I have really sensitive skin and they were horrible last time

Cheers

James


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

its hard like mate ive tried for years but nowt seems to work, mine are the same as yours just small hardly visible to others but i can see them. ive tried alchohol rubs (left me with nothing but dry skin), sticky pads that apparently pull them out (doesnt work), tried squeezing them out (makes it worse/makes them spread).

i wash my face like three times a day now (never with soap this makes them worse, just hot water does the trick) but thats still only has a minimal effect


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Alrite buddy,This worked for me..Get a basin of boiling water put your head over it with a towel over your head then lift your head up squeeze the little bastards then do the whole thing again then wash your face with cold water to close the pores :thumb:

Hope that is a help to you.

ArZo


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol:I KNOW WERE YOUR COMIN FROM ON A GOOD DAY I HAVE A STRAWBERRY FOR A NOSE


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There are blackhead removers, some chemists stock them, or you can get them on ebay, I have them on my cheaks under the eyes and they are unsightly. It is just a slmall metal bar with a hole at each end, and you get in front of the mirror and nip them one by one, try to do them after a steam for best results, and do it at the start of the week because it can leave the area a bit red, and you don't need that before a night out, this is the only thing that has really worked for me!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I get blackheads generally when I have oily skin - which is usually on/around my nose. To get rid of them I give my face a steam, then use my fingernail to scrape them out (you'll look like Rudolph afterwards!), then use an oil-reduction face wash. Nivea do a good one for men.


----------



## naturalherbs (Oct 25, 2009)

For Guranteed Black Heads Treatment

Visit following source

speedyherbcare.com

Speedy Herb Care: A herbal cure lab for all your Vitiligo, Acne and Psoriasis Disease.


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Alrite buddy,This worked for me..Get a basin of boiling water put your head over it with a towel over your head then lift your head up squeeze the little bastards then do the whole thing again then wash your face with cold water to close the pores :thumb:
> 
> Hope that is a help to you.
> 
> ArZo


I do this too, Works fine for me. :thumb:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

naturalherbs said:


> For Guranteed Black Heads Treatment
> 
> Visit following source
> 
> ...


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## AngiBear (Oct 26, 2009)

Nosestrips are really good as well but not to be used if you are going out that night as you can end up looking like Rudolph! They pull them all out and then best to use toner and then cold water to close up your pores.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

avoid touching your nose and face...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Yesssss someone please find a way to get rid of them for good. I stand in front of the mirror for like 10 minutes removing them. Then a week later there all back again.

I have tried creams and alcohol pads to.

I have dreams of lasering them off or something lol

Have we no hope? - It's not like there noticeable, its just I have slight ocd and this really irritates the hell out of me.

I think there must be a way to remove them, then there needs to be some sort of process to either make the clean open pours close and go smaller or block them with something else, maybe superglue?

Any ideas?

ps. superglue was a joke, wait actually.....


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Hate to say this (wearing a pink t-shirt  ) but a good face mask'll work.

I.e Lab Series expensive but lasts a few months

But I've got crap skin so once a week I'll use this in the bath where no-one can see me


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Blackheads are where the sebum in the top of the pore/follicle has oxidised.. making it look black... it's not dirt. Steaming the face and using a daily exfoliator helps to reduce them and leaves skin soft and encourages cell renewall.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pain in the @ss.

I got rid of most of them with micro abrasion therapy and laser surgery.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I use Anthony Logistics Glycolic face wash. It's £20 but it does the job amazingly and lasts for ages.


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

I always clear them out in the sauna/steam room..


----------

